# ABS Mystery. Grinding/Pulsating pedal under 5-10mph



## Nick'sVW (Jan 30, 2012)

Heres the Deal. The car is a 1998, MK3, GTi VR6. 

It all started with when i had bad rear wheel bearings, like obviously bad. So those were changed. Right after this the car started the problem i just talked about. didnt do it before this.
My mechanic said my right rear abs tone ring was a bit bent up so naturally, we replaced that. Didnt fix it.

So it must be a wheel speed sensor. So today he plugged in his laptop with VAGCOM and the car wouldnt commit the problem so the laptop could monitor it. As soon as we unplugged the laptop, started doing it immediatly every stop. Wouldnt ever do it with the laptop plugged in?

No ABS light btw.

Any ideas? Ways to test?

Thanks, Nick


----------



## Nick'sVW (Jan 30, 2012)

Bump


----------



## vr6exy4 (Aug 14, 2012)

*MK3 Golf VR6 '97 same grinding when coming to a slow stop no abs light on*

Hi Nick, have you solved this mystery of grinding abs?

I have the same problem but still need to get the rear wheels off to clean the rear brake sensors and also need to fit new rear brake pads. 

I have cleaned the front abs sensors.

I suspect the sensors as the abs light comes on sometimes on cold start and then resets as I drive, and this is when the grinding is the worst. It feels as though the sensors and abs system are all out of synchronisation?


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

bump I have this same problem.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Wheel speed sensor.

Not sure about mk3's but in a 4 you can get readings from the sensors. You'll notice one or more of them drop to 0 before you're actually stopped. Also - any chance you've had them apart recently? Are you sure the sensors are installed properly?


----------

